
How the Elderly Lose Their Rights - prostoalex
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-their-rights
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393270)

